
Ask HN: Free Alternatives to Google Classroom - gus_massa
I work in a university and we are looking for a temporal free alternative for Google Classroom while the official campus is complete. I&#x27;d appreciate any recommendation.<p>Of the whole suite, we are more interested in the part that the students can send questions to the teacher assistants a get a reply.
======
robertbalent
Check out Microsoft Teams for Education. It's very nice product similar to
Google Classroom.

Maybe even non-educational Teams version would be enough if you just need it
for students and teachers to communicate.

[https://edudownloads.azureedge.net/msdownloads/MicrosoftTeam...](https://edudownloads.azureedge.net/msdownloads/MicrosoftTeamsforEducation_QuickGuide_EN-
US.pdf)

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoftteams/remote-
learn...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoftteams/remote-learning-edu)

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
ca/education/products/teams](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
ca/education/products/teams)

Disclaimer: I developed few features for this in the past.

------
prontodeveloper
You can give Ace Learning a try.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sri.aceapp...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sri.aceapp&hl=en_US).
sriram at sandpiperlabs.mobi

------
pruthvishetty
You can use Google forms for free.

